# Was AutoEntrepreneur in URSSAF, now have an S1



## JH4Jill (28 d ago)

I am a UK National and have been in the French tax and social security system since 2017, during which time I have retired. I have worked in France as an auto entrepreneur and I am still in the URSSAF system, currently putting in quarterly nil returns which they are completely happy with as I am now over 66 and they provided me with a letter of ‘radiation’. I now have an S1 from the UK which CPAM don’t want until I have extricated myself from URSSAF and the Greffe. Their websites are unnavigable and so far I haven’t managed to achieve this.

I am receiving a UK state pension amongst other UK pensions and I receive rent from a UK property. My annual Avis d’impôts involves huge social charges as well as income tax. My French accountant is very good but not completely familiar with all the cross border elements. 

Before I battle on any further, I need to establish whether it is in my interests to use my S1 and if so, how to unravel my auto entrepreneur status. There is no objection to my staying put in the French Social Security System, but I think my social charges will be reduced with an S1. Am I correct? I am 67 next March. 

I am more than happy to pay for professional advice but haven’t managed to find an expert in this area. Is there anyone out there who can advise me please?

JH4Jill


----------



## Yours truly confused (Sep 12, 2017)

No idea which is better, to use your S1 or not, but to close your enterprise you need to fill in the “cerfa form P4 CM“ and send it off. I had help closing mine, it took a couple of months to get the confirmation from the Greffe and I had to send that confirmation to my local Chambre de Metiers. I now get paid through CESU if and when I work, still a few of years before I get my U.K. state pension.


----------



## JH4Jill (28 d ago)

Thank you for your reply. I wasn’t involved with the Chambre de Métiers as I worked as an Agent Commercial. I appreciate your input nonetheless.


----------

